# room music



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

I was wondering how I can get music to each room of my haunt, I know I can run speakers and wire but how do I get the different music to each individual room. Do I need like a in home amp or something. Just not sure how to go about setting it up. I have 4 rooms and a big clown maze outside, each room has its own music. Thanks for advice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I'd go with something like mp3 players or ipods with speakers for each room. Kind of depends on how big your rooms are as to whether that's a viable option in terms of the sound being loud enough.


----------



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't have that many mp3 or iPods lol


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

most home amps are made to play one of the stereo inputs at a time..just the tuner or tape or aux, for example.

if your amp has A&B speaker buttons you could record one song on the left channel and another song on the right. then put the left speakers from A&B in one room and the right speakers from A&B in another room.

it's not stereo but it will work for 2 rooms. get another amp for the other 2 rooms?

the other/better option is a multi-channel sound card from a computer. (5.1 or better)
you can install JRiver audio software and it will give you zone control.
(the free demo is full featured for 30 days, so it should get you by)

software here: http://www.jriver.com/index.html

quick demo of the software's zone control:


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Or build the 30 dollar four banger prop controller and not worry use the relay board, that is if you have small rooms and dont want audio bleed over, the PIR motion sensors would kick off the audio for that space and then stop until the next person comes. 

This was a major downer in our 20 x 20 maze last year, that we had to have little mp3 players hooked up to PC speakers for the 4x4 box areas with a prop in it that the audio just continuously played and you could hear some of the audio from other areas, this year we now have multiple 4 bangers, and they kick off audio and stop the audio that will help most of the audio bleed over. Plus we moved our maze toward the back yard and have a smaller grave yard in front where we play on a home theater amp and 5.1 audio with good sub our main audio track that should not bleed too much into the back yard 

But as you see above what we did was we bought cheap mp3 players on amazon, or ebay, battery operated is fine they tend to play for about 5 to 8 hours on battery however you can hook up a usb plug and it will keep it powered up, then just a pair of powered PC speakers, put it on auto repeat and you are good.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A lot depends on what you have in the way of equipment, and or budget. Also what you want or need in the way of sound.
An old stand by is hidden boomboxes, each with their own CD of music or sounds.


----------



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

I have one boom box and my cell phone, I can probably pick up some small boom boxes, 4 of the rooms are in a hotel and the clown maze is outside.


----------



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

Is there a program I can get to put on my computer that I can have all the music on, and hook up the laptop to a couple amps and have the music all on its own channel


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

hauntchefdj said:


> Is there a program I can get to put on my computer that I can have all the music on, and hook up the laptop to a couple amps and have the music all on its own channel


see my post above?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheap solution are the little portable CD players, and you can also loop sound tracks on a cell phone.


----------



## hauntchefdj (Sep 4, 2015)

I did see it Billy thank you, going to look more into that program, found a amp at work but have to double check how many channels it has, hopefully it'll have at least 6, then i can hook up the laptop to the amp and run my wire and speakers, thanks for all the advice guys happy haunting


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

heresjohnny said:


> Cheap solution are the little portable CD players, and you can also loop sound tracks on a cell phone.


not sure how much cd players cost these days, would it be cheaper than a 8 dollar mp3 player? no moving parts too.. and battery lasts much longer..


----------

